# Wild camping Spain and Portugal, is there a database please.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all, 

we are currently in Spain and planning to go on to Portugal. Great trip, we are thoroughly enjoying it. However we are finding it a little more difficult to find places to stay than we did in France. We do not like campsites generally finding them very cramped and in some cases overpriced. I have looked on here and do not see any lists of wild camping spots, can anyone tell me if there are such lists for Spain and Portugal and where can I find them, thanks, Alan.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Have you checked the MHF campsite database?

19 wild camping spots listed in Spain and 8 in Portugal.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
It sounds like you want "Motorhome Trails" by James Gamgee, a travel guide for motorhome wild camping sites with nearsest paid campsite in Portugal.
The Wild campers bible lots of sites through out Portugal. :lol:

You should be able to get one from www.motorhometrails.com


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks chaps, Alan.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

hi Allan
Look up campingcarinfos on first page click on cliquez pour entrer in centre of page.Next page click on rechercher une aire on left hand side,then scroll down past map of france and click on espagne or portugal.
As far as campsites go we found them cheap in Portugal best price near Porto inc ehu was 8 euro
have a nice time Derek


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

The site Furgoperfecto seems to have a lot of wild camping spots in Spain and Portugal.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Here's another link I have saved but not used...hope it is helpful

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2.htm

Carol

Edited a bit later:

I have found a file dated 2006 on my computer, it is from a guy called Alberto who used to be a member on the mh-list and he sent us this file for motorhome camping sports and wild camping spots in Portugal, all he asked for if you used it was a post card from you....

It may of course be a bit out of date now...but I will upload the file if anyone wants it.

Carol


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

One thing about "Motorhome Trails" by James Gamgee is it is in book form so you do not need to be on line, it also has lat and long of the various wild camp sites which is a very useful feature.

Hmmm should be asking for a commision off him :lol: .


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Wild camping Spain and Portugal, is there a database ple*



erneboy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> we are currently in Spain and planning to go on to Portugal. Great trip, we are thoroughly enjoying it. However we are finding it a little more difficult to find places to stay than we did in France. We do not like campsites generally finding them very cramped and in some cases overpriced. I have looked on here and do not see any lists of wild camping spots, can anyone tell me if there are such lists for Spain and Portugal and where can I find them, thanks, Alan.


Hi Alan,

Some Free Parking Spots in Portugal

This list was compiled in September/October 2003 and February/March 2007. 
We stayed at or visited all the places listed. Some places are rapidly developing into concentrated tourist areas and these parking places maybe swallowed up. The free parking places could be very busy in the winter period (Dec-March). I would suggest the best time to visit Portugal would be April/May and September/October.

Many of the water fountains were turned off a couple of years ago during the drought and have never been turned back on.

I've also included details of the English language radio station (Kiss FM 95.80 & 101.2) which broadcasts on the Algarve only.

In the last few years free camping on the Algarve has become a problem with so many campers wintering in Portugal. It is usually quieter on the western Algarve (west of Lagos) it's even quieter on the west coast but can be very windy at times

Central and West Coast
BARRAGEM PEGO DE ALTER. (Commonly called Pego by the Brits) Signed off the N 253 Alcacer to Montemor road 6 miles from Alcacer. Excellent long stay place with plenty of parking. Very popular with the Brits on their way home after their winter tour. Spring water available half way up hill. Toilet and shower also available.

BARRAGEM DE MONTERGIL. Situated on the N2 between Abrantes and Montemor. Entrance to camping area along side Shell garage. Water available. Trees could cause problems on entering for large outfits.

PORTO COVO. Small village south of Sines on coast road. Plenty of parking on north side of village on cliffs. Toilets and spring water available, municipal market.
Many beachside parking places between Sines and Porto Covo. One of our favourite spots.

VILA NOVA DE MILFONTES. On N 390. Town on river estuary. Good parking spots at Praia de Furness other side of river from Milfontes. Go south from Milfontes on N 390 over bridge next road on the right signed Furness.

ALMOGRAVE. Signed off N 393. Small village on coast good parking on cliffs above beach. Spring water available and the cleanest toilets in Portugal (closed at night).

PRAIA DE ODECEIXE. Signed off N 120. Poor parking in village. Very good parking on other side of estuary from village. Take unmade road on north side of bridge on N 120. Spring water available.

ALJEZUR. Praia de Amoreiro signed from N 120 north of town. Monte Clerigo signed from N 120 south of town. Municipal market in town on riverside. Parking area behind market toilets and water available.

PRAIA DE AMADA.
Signed off N268 just before entering Carrapateira going north. Not usually marked on maps. Water & shops in Carrapateira village.

CARRAPATEIRA.
Signed of N268 north of Vila de Bispo. Municipal market and toilets/water in village. Very nice beach.

VILA DO BISPO. Don't go into town centre as streets are very narrow. Take the main exit for the town from the N 125 and this will take you to the supermarket and water. In town follow the sings for Praia do Castelejo then Praia da Cordoama.
Cordoama is an isolated beach down an unmade road and is good for long stays. At Caselejo parking is very limited. During the surfing season both beaches are very crowded.

Algarve

Between Sagres and Cape St Vincent there is parking on the cliff tops. Usually very windy short term only.

SAGRES . Parking on the quayside for small outfits only. For the larger outfits there is parking in various places in the town and on the seafront. Water is available at the harbour. Toilets at the harbour restaurant. The fish auction takes place late afternoon at the fish dock complex. If you do attend sit very still or you could be the proud owner of a 100kg box of squid.

INGRINA. Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Raposeira. Limited parking next to the beach.

BARRANCO. Not signed but take same turn off as Ingrina then fork right in 150 metres. Unmade road (bad in places) for 3.5 miles to very isolated beach. Mainly used by windsurfers.
Water is available on the right about 200-300 metres from the traffic lights on the Ingrina road.

SALEMA.
Parking available in village, on entering turn right at sea front and then turn right immediately after bridge, well signed. Toilets in village square.

BOCA DO RIO. Signed off the N 125 at the traffic lights at Budens (Ecomarche for cheap fuel at junction) then tarmac road to beach. Good for long term parking very popular spot in winter. Can get very windy at times. Toilets available next village (west) Selema a 15 minute bike ride. Bread is available from a caravan that is parked in Selema square opposite the toilets.

LAGOS. Parking behind the railway station in large car park in front of school. Toilets at the Marina. On the road from Lagos to Meia Praia garage on right, parking on urbanisation behind garage. Some parking on hard standings between seashore and road between Lagos and Meia Praia

MEIA PRAIA. Signed from Lagos parking beachside in sand dunes.

BARRAGEM DA BRAVURA. Signed off N 125 at Odiaxere. Water available at windmill on leaving Odiaxere.

ALVOR. Plenty of parking on seafront at eastern end of town near Ocandeerio Restaurant. For parking west of town follow signs for Zona Ribeirina park among palms and oleandas in car park. Could be a problem in the wet. Also parking behind swimming pool.

PRAIA DA ROCHA. Limited parking for vans at eastern end of promenade opposite Hotel Concorde also parking behind Hotel Concorde at lower level.
Praia da Rocha and Alvor more or less run into together along seashore with hotels and apartments.

ARMACAO DE PERA. Parking on car park at western end of town and at the eastern end parking behind football pitch.

QUARTEIRA. Parking at Praia Forte Novo at the eastern end of the town.
FUZETA. Go through village and parking on sea front car park next to camp site (camp site usually very crowded).

PEDRAS D'EL REI. Clearly signed off N 125 west of Tavira. Follow road to lagoon turn right and parking area ahead.

CABANAS. Enter village then turn left at seashore limited parking at far end of coast road. Water tap in municipal bin area on right.

PRAIA DA MANTA ROTA. Parking on large beach car park behind sand dunes. Water available.

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE.

Boliquime. 50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road.

Quelfes. Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit. 
From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left.

KISS FM. 101.2 + 95.8 FM ENGLISH NEWS PROGRAMS ON THE ALGARVE

Monday - Friday News, Sport & Weather. 
08.30, 09.30, 10.30, 14.00, 18.00, 19.00, 20.00.

Saturday News & Sport. 
10.30, 14.00, 18.00, 19.00. 20.00

Sunday News & Sport
09.00, 10.30, 12.00, 19.00, 20.00.

Sports Report

Monday - Friday 19.30.

The list is now a few years out of date but it will give you some ideas.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I intend to post safe wild camp places on here on the costas before the year end, also spanish aires. you do not say where you are in spain but I will attach a quick list that may help you if you are in the right area . All those on the list will be put on here later including photos. My favourite is the small fishing village of La Azohia. But La Marina and Canada are the busy ones


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your help, very useful, Regards Alan.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

See my tips page - there are POIs from multiple sources which I take no credit for all merged in.
We're in Portugal doing 3 days wild, 1 day site, and had no issues yet.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, Finding a stockist of Motorhometrails can be difficult, particulrly one with stock. We got ours here, Tutti Service Lda
(Travel Agency next to café and Ali Super on main square)
Salema Village, about four weeks ago and the seemed to have a good few copies in stock.


----------

